# criteria to be a Singapore citizen??



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

what criteria is required to fulfill to get Singapore citizenship??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Do some read up at ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore ..


----------

